# Troll Plates



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm looking for recommendations for a replacement Troll Plate. My boat came with a Dolfin brand troll plate when I bought it 15 years ago, and it was evident even then it had been abused abit by the previous owner (taking off before releasing it). The base has been broken cleanly in half to which I've frankenstein'ed it back into working order with extra bracing / supports, screws ... JBWeld etc over the years, but its really getting to the point it just needs a completely replacement.

I'm concidering the following, in the large engine size w/ stabilizer fins.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boating/ ... t104655780

Anyone have this brand that can speak towards it? Or recommend something else they like?

-DallanC


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a good one. 

http://www.replacements.com/webquote/CO_CYLMISPTRL.htm


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It's disturbing how quickly you found that. 

DallanC


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

The power of the Google


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

This one looks good.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boating/ ... t104655780


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Those are trim tabs though for stabilization... do they offer the drag of a troll plate? I havent heard of them being used this way.


-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry, this is what I meant to post.
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/b ... 0018571100


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

We've used Happy Troller for years, and it has worked well. Made the mistake a few times of taking off before lifting it, but it is made to bend rather than break. Fixing it is easy: Remove the plate from the transom, run it over with the truck, put it back onto the transom and you're good to go!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> Fixing it is easy: Remove the plate from the transom, run it over with the truck, put it back onto the transom and you're good to go!


I like your style Sir!

-DallanC


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> We've used Happy Troller for years, and it has worked well. Made the mistake a few times of taking off before lifting it, but it is made to bend rather than break. Fixing it is easy: Remove the plate from the transom, run it over with the truck, put it back onto the transom and you're good to go!


That's pretty funny. I feel that you'll only get about 5 or 6 times with this "flattening" method before metal fatigue takes it toll and the plate breaks off right in the middle.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Think about a trolling plate like you do your boat plug.
How many times do you put your boat in the water without the plug in place. You just have to put the same concern in your mind about the plate.
Just remember to lift it before you go fast.


----------

